# Is my banana plant gonna die??



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ever since I got my banana plant it has had brown-ish black "bananas". I just read that they wont live when they are like that. But....when my banana plant but the leafs up to the surface of the water, it grew about 3 INCHES in 6 HOURS!!! One banana is growing up and the tip of it is green. Also, on the stems there are brown dots, but that is even on the newly grown leaves. Is it gonna die soon? I wanted to cultivate it but Im not sure if that will work now.


----------

